# Ethernet switch compatible with Airport Express?



## xitch (Jul 26, 2008)

I've got an iBook G4 connected wirelessly to the net with an Airport Express.
I just bought a "Network Hard Drive" (http://www.lacie.com/us/products/product.htm?pid=10994), that I'm trying to get connected to my network.  Unfortunately, Since my modem [motorola, provided by mediacom] and wireless router [Airport Express] each only have 1 ethernet port, I need an ethernet switch [or maybe a new modem/router] to connect my network drive.
So, my question is, will my theorized configuration work:

Modem --> ethernet switch --> Airport Express   -----> iBook [wirelessly]
...............................AND --> Network HD

where I'll be able to have the network HD on the same network as the iBook.

And, if this setup will work, anyone suggest any switches?


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2008)

The thing to remember is when you change out a device from a cable/dsl modem you have to power off the modem for a couple of minutes then power it back on. This way you ISP can look for the new MAC address of the device connect to the modem.

Now is the "switch" a true switch or a glorified Hub?


----------



## xitch (Jul 26, 2008)

Glorified hub

(i think)

this is the part where I'm looking for someone that knows what they're doing can put in their two cents.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 26, 2008)

No you won't be able to do your setup because your ISP dishes out ONE IP only. You would be much better (with a lot less headaches) with Modem->Wired router (with four ports for IP sharing and connect the Network  hard disk storage)->wired to Airport Express (getting's IP from the wired router).

This is how I run my network to my Time Capsule for Wireless connecting my MacBook Pro. 

So for the least amount of headaches get a wired router to connect To your Cable modem. This will make your hassles SO much easier that way.  Just remember for full 100 MB local network connections but CAT 5e (100MBs) or 6e cable (1000MBs). Most people never remember that and cheat them selves speed and then wonder why things are slow.


----------



## jmazz777 (Sep 12, 2008)

I have the following im trying to all get working (via an internet connection):

- Airport Express
- 5 Port Dlink Switch
- Cable Modem/connection

- Macbook Pro via Wireless to the Express
- PS3 via wireless 
- Xbox 360 Hardwired into switch
- Tivo into switch 
- Samsung LCD TV into switch for infolink

I cannot get everything to work all at the same time. Im getting a blinking Amber light on the Airport Express. Dlink said the Airport prob wont work in this setup and to get an extreme. I rather not do that; I stream music from my laptop to my stereo which is hooked up to my TV. 

HELP!!


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 13, 2008)

As SatComer mentioned, you're going to need a router to connect to the modem becauyse your ISP only gives you ONE IP address to connect to the Internet.  This one IP can only go to one device, which can be either a computer or a router.  That router would then use the IP and connect all of the other devices on your private network through the LAN ports it provides.

Follow what SatComer said and you should be OK.  Also, have a look at the following link for some information regarding home routers.

http://compnetworking.about.com/od/routers/Routers_DSL_and_Cable_Modem_Network_Routers.htm


----------

